# Amber colored milk?



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

How long can a mare have amber colored milk before foaling?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

The milk goes from:

clear & watery

thin & cloudy

yellow tinged getting thicker

amber thick like syrup

skim milk

white milk

how long these changes take varies from mare to mare.

Sorry, not much help. The only way to have any idea is with the test strips. My favourites are Foal-Time strips.


----------



## JAX (Mar 20, 2013)

I have had mine foal while it was amber thick like syrup... LOL so no telling really


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a mare that always carries yellow thin but very sticky until a few hours before she foals then it turns white and thick...Each mare is different, so keep testing and watch that PH!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone have a mare stay with amber colored milk for a while?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

If I remember correctly amber is when they are at about 6.4 and so yes, they can sit there for awhile. I had one mare sit at 6.4 for 10 days.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------

